# Evans on Armstrong



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The perspective of the World Champion.



http://www.roadcycling.com/articles...ngs-From-Lance-Armstrong-in-2010_003150.shtml


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> The perspective of the World Champion.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.roadcycling.com/articles...ngs-From-Lance-Armstrong-in-2010_003150.shtml



We'll see... I rather doubt it.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

We shall see what happens. I don't want to predict a thing.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not hard to believe, LA had a broken collarbone in 2009 at the time of year he should have been training hardest.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Probably not- the age thing is going to be too much at this point. Baring injury/flukes- the first two TdF podium spots are probably locked up already. Going to be a real dogfight for the third spot though.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I think LA and Contador are very close on "the engine" and LA wins on grit and meanness and experience, but youth and recovery will triumph. 

Maybe. 

If Astana even gets to start. If they have a decent, cohesive team. And a million other if's. 

The big surprise for me this year was how (relatively) poorly LA time trialed and how well AC did.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

you aint the only one.



Creakyknees said:


> The big surprise for me this year was how (relatively) poorly LA time trialed and how well AC did.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I think LA and Contador are very close on "the engine" and LA wins on grit and meanness and experience, but youth and recovery will triumph.


Conty can clearly out climb anyone and is one of the best grand tour TTers. I don't think Armstrong is capable of producing enough watts/kg to beat Contador - but we shall see.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

no he can't. ras dusted him multiple times. it is only a matter of time until another super climber appears and smokes him. 

now, how he can out TT Fabian is beyond me.. well not really.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe, but if, and them of course, it possibly be, with what all went on, the chances are, perhaps, even then, but it could happen.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Lance will ride better in 2010, me thinks, but Contador will still be able to drop him at will on the steepest sections.

I'm not sure how well a clean, err, cleaner Rasmussen would be able to deal with Contador, though I'd be shocked if he'd be allowed to race the Tour.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeez do we have to start this again already?


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

gh1 said:


> Jeez do we have to start this again already?


Start? It never stopped...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah, I hear they are solving many of the world's major problems in the other forums...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

AJL said:


> Conty can clearly out climb anyone and is one of the best grand tour TTers. I don't think Armstrong is capable of producing enough watts/kg to beat Contador - but we shall see.


How well he climbs doesn't matter much if he can't survive the cobbles! You have to give Lance the edge there. In 2004, the big Spanish challenger was Mayo and he lost almost 4 minutes to Lance on the cobbles. They should have pave every year in the TDF if you ask me.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> How well he climbs doesn't matter much if he can't survive the cobbles! You have to give Lance the edge there. In 2004, the big Spanish challenger was Mayo and he lost almost 4 minutes to Lance on the cobbles.


Your argument is fine, up to a point. In those pre-ProTour years Euskatel-Euskadi were unskilled in racing on the cobbles. When they got caught on the back of a crash at the entry to one section of pave', Armstrong, Ekimov, and Hincapie were powering off the front. Four minutes down the tubes.

OTOH, PT teams are now better skilled in those tactics due to the obligation to ride all PT races. It also begs the question as to where Contador will land and whether that team can keep him protected at the front. Contador would also have to refrain from taking siesta mid-race! 

JSR


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

a_avery007 said:


> no he can't. ras dusted him multiple times. it is only a matter of time until another super climber appears and smokes him.


That was then, I'm referring to the present.



> now, how he can out TT Fabian is beyond me.. well not really.


Yeah, that was a bit shocking, considering the level that Fabian has been at in 2009. Some of it can be attributed to a higher fatigue level in Fabian, but the rest probably has something to due with... well, you already know what.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

> "He's going to be bigger and more dangerous than in 2009-we'll see Armstrong at another level in 2010," Evans said Wednesday during a promotional tour in Australia.


I believe it.

His 2008 Mountain Bike Race, he came in 2nd
(after not seriously riding in 3 years)
.
In his 2009 Mountain Bike Race, he came in 1st.



He's off for 3 years and comes in 3rd at the TDF? 
I don't care what sport it is, that's awesome. 

He (as he always has) will re-adjust, adapt and train harder.

If he comes in 3rd, he hasn't lost anything. 
If he comes in 2nd at the next TDF, that'd still be awsome.
If he comes in 1st, well, that's just Lance!

 

In my humble "know nothing about racing" opinion, it's great for the sport.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Baring injury/flukes- the first two TdF podium spots are probably locked up already.


Do tell?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

SwiftSolo said:


> Do tell?


I think he means the obvious - Conti and Andy Schleck. These two were head above shoulders this year, followed by LA, Twiggo, Klodi, Leipheimer, etc. Lack of serious time trialing places these two climbing specialists even higher. Even though Conti can ITT too.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JSR said:


> Your argument is fine, up to a point. In those pre-ProTour years Euskatel-Euskadi were unskilled in racing on the cobbles. When they got caught on the back of a crash at the entry to one section of pave', Armstrong, Ekimov, and Hincapie were powering off the front. Four minutes down the tubes.
> 
> *OTOH, PT teams are now better skilled in those tactics due to the obligation to ride all PT races.* It also begs the question as to where Contador will land and whether that team can keep him protected at the front. Contador would also have to refrain from taking siesta mid-race!
> 
> JSR


I'm not buying that one at all... how many Spanish guys other than Flecha have you seen in the PT who have proven to be competitive on the pave? 

In the 2009 Paris Roubaix Flecha was 6th. The next best Spaniard was Imanol Erviti (Caisse d'Epargne) in 40th place. After that was Aitor Galdos (Euskaltel - Euskadi) in 67th place... 12:32 back. Only 5 Spanish riders even placed in the top 99. 

Flecha was the best Spanish rider in Ronde van Vlaanderen... he finished in 30th place.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

rocco said:


> I'm not buying that one at all... how many Spanish guys other than Flecha have you seen in the PT who have proven to be competitive on the pave?


LOL! Point taken.

But, do you remember that day? Could E-E have looked any lamer? Everyone was talking about the cobbles. Everyone knew the pave' could be a decider. Everyone knew Mayo had to be ready. Everyone except E-E. The got to the cobbles last, then just sort of fell over and barfed! It was a complete disaster.

One has to think that if they'd at least ridden to Belgium for a beer and fries they could have avoided getting punked so badly.

JSR


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, now THAT is funny!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*Depends which one turns up*

If its the same guy who came back from cancer to win the tour 7 times (regardless of his age) then its one hell of a tour were in for. If its the guy whos back to promote cancer while he races for free then it'll be more of the same.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Evans on Armstrong v1.2


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Evans on Armstrong v1.2



When I started this thread, I knew that it would just me a matter of time before....


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: time like this call for a quick thanks button without poasting for real.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

This thread should be made into a sticky.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I dunno, after those pics I think this thread is already kinda sticky :blush2:


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Whatever floats your boat AJL.


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the cobbles section will turn out to be a let down?

Also, Lefevere is openly trying to get AC on his team for 2011, wouldn't surprise me if QS allied with Astana on the first week...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

CabDoctor said:


> Whatever floats your boat AJL.


:lol: NOT what I meant CabDoctor


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

AJL said:


> :lol: NOT what I meant CabDoctor


Hey man, I don't judge


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

regardless, it will be quite a spectacle. i hope all of the contenders can get to the race healthy, in shape, full teams, ready to go. it's good for the race and good for the sport to have this huge challenge brewing.


----------

